# is there any rep vets in leighton buzzard



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

need to know


----------



## helenrankins (Nov 15, 2008)

i use scotts in bedford, which is not too far from leighton b, i think there is one in newport pagnell that does lizards


----------



## Mitch_Moshi (Apr 18, 2008)

helenrankins said:


> i use scotts in bedford, which is not too far from leighton b, i think there is one in newport pagnell that does lizards


I live in Newport Pagnell 

Aston Lee vets do Reps but they're not a specialist, I'm registered with them, and they're good for giving a diagnosis, but for anything Major I'm pretty sure they'll send you to Scotts as my mates works in the other vets in Newport Pagnell and she suggested Scotts to me too


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes there is... I cantfind the number for the vet practice though... shoot Rachy on here a pm for their number.... and for gawds sake dont go to scotts they charge the earth!:whistling2:


----------



## helenrankins (Nov 15, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Yes there is... I cantfind the number for the vet practice though... shoot Rachy on here a pm for their number.... and for gawds sake dont go to scotts they charge the earth!:whistling2:


it was 50squid for me the last time i went...they checked him over, told me he was a she and gave me bug grub...it was after 7pm though, is that bad?


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

helenrankins said:


> it was 50squid for me the last time i went...they checked him over, told me he was a she and gave me bug grub...it was after 7pm though, is that bad?


its £45 jut for a 5 min consultation.... complete rip off.... try leighton buzzard vets they have a new reptile specialist and its half the price :2thumb:


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 20, 2008)

:notworthy:That's really good to know. Leighton must be a hot zone for Lizards as there are a couple of supplies shops too. 

If you are looking towards Bedford way then you could also consider Aylesbury, there are two centres with specialists: 
http://www.hampdenvets.co.uk (Malcolm Paul)
http://www.whvc.co.uk (Steve Smith) - these guys mention a 'Herptek' viv setup for any guys that need to be brought in!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

kaosfusion said:


> :notworthy:That's really good to know. Leighton must be a hot zone for Lizards as there are a couple of supplies shops too. I'm moving to Aylebsury soon though which has no shops and not sure about vets - anyone know of any to recommend?


hmmm, well as for 'supplies' shops, they're pretty expensive, and im a bit dubious about their care reigeme, mixing species, ages, sizes, unprotected bulbs, need I go on :whistling2: if you pm me ill let you know which shops to avoid... However if you travel a little further to my town, Wrigglies is a new reptile shop in Dunstable, its fab, a little on the pricey side but they're animals are in fabulous condition and theyre well cared for too :2thumb:


----------



## Redcherries88 (Jan 21, 2010)

What vets is this in leighton buzzard?


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

i take my boas every 3 months to heath and reach vets there is a reptile man from bedford he treats all my snakes and is shit hot


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

serpenterium is good shop


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

i wouldnt use fathoms if the reptiles were free:gasp:


----------



## drowning sorrows (May 3, 2009)

:O i'd say the complete oposite!


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

drowning sorrows said:


> :O i'd say the complete oposite!


 
So would I, I know both shops well and I know where the grubby vivs are with years old sheds still lying around.


----------

